# RTV red sealant



## Gwanger (Mar 12, 2018)

Is there temp you need for proper curing of rtv,I have put my smoker together and I am chomping at bit to close some gaps b4 I can season and start smoking on it. It is 36 deg. in garage.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2018)

Usually 70ish on the low side....but after the RTV is in place, heat helps it cure faster. I just did a mod. on my smokehouse and upon completion I fired the smokehouse up and ran it to 275*; no smoke. This set the RTV.

Just be sure you are using high temp silicone-not all red is high temp.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 12, 2018)

Better check the manufacture's website for directions.  Most cure is based on (temp)(time). Lower temp means longer cure time.  I'm sure that as long as it is above freezing the rtv will cure, just may take longer.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 12, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Usually 70ish on the low side....but after the RTV is in place, heat helps it cure faster. I just did a mod. on my smokehouse and upon completion I fired the smokehouse up and ran it to 275*; no smoke. This set the RTV.
> 
> Just be sure you are using high temp silicone-not all red is high temp.


red, food grade, 650 deg.Thanks for quick reply


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's a thought...
You could heat the metal where you want to seal using a blow drier. The metal will act as a heat sink. Apply the sealer, then use the blow drier to keep it warm for a little while. Seal all your cracks, then heat the smoker up with no smoke.
If sealing the ceiling, I would not go above say 175~200* so the sealer will not sag.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 12, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Here's a thought...
> You could heat the metal where you want to seal using a blow drier. The metal will act as a heat sink. Apply the sealer, then use the blow drier to keep it warm for a little while. Seal all your cracks, then heat the smoker up with no smoke.
> If sealing the ceiling, I would not go above say 175~200* so the sealer will not sag.


I will try out your advice bc I am tired of waitind for it to get warm enough to apply. I have a heat gun and will use low setting. Apply enough heat till the sealant skins over. Thnx


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> I will try out your advice bc I am tired of waitind for it to get warm enough to apply. I have a heat gun and will use low setting. Apply enough heat till the sealant skins over. Thnx


just be sure to preheat the metal first and you should be good...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 12, 2018)

:D

Silicone will skin over in one hour and fully cure in 24 hours under normal conditions. Allow more time for cold or very dry conditions


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 12, 2018)

thanx for all replies to my post.


----------



## TOMMN8ER (Apr 26, 2018)

is it ok to use the red RTV stuff inside the smoke chamber or will it be toxic?


----------



## TOMMN8ER (Apr 26, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> :D
> 
> Silicone will skin over in one hour and fully cure in 24 hours under normal conditions. Allow more time for cold or very dry conditions


Hi there, newbie here, getting ready to season my dyna-glo. was wanting to know if the red RTV stuff is ok to use inside smoke chamber or would that be bad / toxic?


----------



## Dazed (Apr 27, 2018)

I used this stuff off amazon works great.


----------



## Dazed (Apr 27, 2018)

I used between firebox and smoker.  No issues with leaks.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 27, 2018)

Dazed said:


> I used between firebox and smoker.  No issues with leaks.


I have dyna-glo smoker, I had to seal where fire box and smoking chamber met, had 1/8' gap all around used the red sealer you have pictured above.I have no more leaks, the red is safe for food as stated on tube. Please read instructs to make sure. you can speed cure w/heat gun


----------

